# Pictures of my BUSH



## popart (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought that might get your attention!! 
Anyhow, 4th grow - new to hydro, bag seeds, 400watt hps. What the hell are these thing? I'm pretty sure they are indica, thinking maybe berry? Only because I've been searching for pics online. They are quite large, BUSHES! Last few grows have been sativa - very straightforward. Not really sure how to handle these ladies -- see pics. There is a closeup pic -- is that a bud coming? I put them under 12/12 about 10 days ago. As you an see -- the leaves are about the size of my hand -- they are about 24" tall I think. 
Any info will be helpful.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 11, 2010)

I fell of my chair!!!    :hubba:

I thought it was going to be a different kind of bush!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 11, 2010)

kinda disappointed, the title promised me some raunchy pics, and all i got were some great looking plants.

I wanna bury you in my backyard with only your head sticking out of the ground and throw lunch meat at you..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

wheres the bush?, j/k nice indica.


----------



## popart (Mar 16, 2010)

ok - sorry - didn't mean to disappoint anyone, but seriously, has anybody grown these before? I'm not sure what to expect with them, and the third pic, is it the beginning of a bud?


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

popart said:
			
		

> ok - sorry - didn't mean to disappoint anyone, but seriously, has anybody grown these before? I'm not sure what to expect with them, and the third pic, is it the beginning of a bud?



No way to tell strain just eyeballing them...Looks like a hvy indica...what light schedule do you hve them on? it shld only flower if it's sexually mature and been flipped to 12/12...


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hard to tell from those pics..but as Hampster Lewis stated..they need to be mature..from what Im reading we still dont know male or female?  new to hydro ya say..how are you doing with maintaing ph?  and what system its hard to see. thanks for shareing

:48:


----------



## popart (Mar 16, 2010)

They have been in bloom for week-1/2 -- this is my 2nd hydro grow, I'm using dwc (rubbermaid container with bubbler, and drips). I have been maintaining ph quite well, thanks. I guess I've always had sativa before, so I'm just wondering about  light and what-not (just using an overhead 400HPS), since these girls are so bushy. I'm trying to turn them daily, but it doesn't seem like they will get sufficient light much longer -- they are just so thick and bushy - can't be much light getting inside. They are definitely girls -- I sexed them before putting them on 12/12. Is that enough info?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

popart said:
			
		

> They have been in bloom for week-1/2 -- this is my 2nd hydro grow, I'm using dwc (rubbermaid container with bubbler, and drips). I have been maintaining ph quite well, thanks. I guess I've always had sativa before, so I'm just wondering about light and what-not (just using an overhead 400HPS), since these girls are so bushy. I'm trying to turn them daily, but it doesn't seem like they will get sufficient light much longer -- they are just so thick and bushy - can't be much light getting inside. They are definitely girls -- I sexed them before putting them on 12/12. Is that enough info?


 
*you can add more light.. you can bend em ever so slightly to bring the plant down some.. and it will give it a greater surface area.. now saying that.. that will help with light penatraion... also i would like to say a 400 will only penatrate so much.. so i would bend em.. also its the leaves that need the light not the bud.. so sont worrie about trying to get light to the buds but yet more light over the leaves..*
*i use a 400w with awsome results...*
*LH*


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 17, 2010)

Those  look great, I bet it is some purps. I wouldn't worry about the light starvation, it is what it is. Taking off leaves to make more light hit the buds is wrong imo, because leaves are what soak up the light and make photosynthesis, not buds.


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey! I have 10 clones that where supposed 2 b medibud,I grew 17 plants in 1.5msq flood and drain hydro. Half way thru flowering the mistake became apparrent! 2 many plants in 2 small a space!! Took some cuttings and have them in induvidual standalone drip feed buckets,and the difference is awesome! They're like completely different plants! The 1st time they were tall and long like a sativa but this time they're a lot shorter bushyer and the nodes are more compact and equally spaced. They look exectly like urs,I'm not saying they're medibud,but look v. Similar! The smoke from these girls was awesome! Don't think I've been much help,but enjoy ur grow!! I have 7 weeks left!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

mr_medi_bud said:
			
		

> Hey! I have 10 clones that where supposed 2 b medibud,I grew 17 plants in 1.5msq flood and drain hydro. Half way thru flowering the mistake became apparrent! 2 many plants in 2 small a space!! Took some cuttings and have them in induvidual standalone drip feed buckets,and the difference is awesome! They're like completely different plants! The 1st time they were tall and long like a sativa but this time they're a lot shorter bushyer and the nodes are more compact and equally spaced. They look exectly like urs,I'm not saying they're medibud,but look v. Similar! The smoke from these girls was awesome! Don't think I've been much help,but enjoy ur grow!! I have 7 weeks left!!


 
*are you sure they werent just streched lanky plants the first time due to your over crowding????? vs the ones that had the proper space to grow even light and not competing for grow room???/*
*thats what your problem sounds like.. common mistake of more plants = more bud in a small area...*
*LH*


----------

